# Pigeon looking for a Good Home



## monicagonzalez (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi, my name is Monica and I live in Long Island City, NY. I found a Pigeon near my house. The bird can't fly but its not hurt. The pigeon is able to get on her own. I cant keep it at my house for long because i have three cats. I want the pigeon to find a good home. Please help me find this bird a Good Home. Thank You.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

There is a local group that should be able to help you - New York City Pigeon Rescue Central group at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC/. Good luck!


----------



## cobyncory (Apr 4, 2005)

have you found a home for it yet?


----------

